# Driving tack?



## Marty (Nov 25, 2013)

We are looking for a donation of any kind of used driving tack that is no longer needed.

We have a horse in foster care who is in need of a job. The foster home would love to train her to drive but has no driving tack for her at all and needs everything. If anyone has anything laying around, please contact our treasurer Tammie at [email protected] and she will tell you where it needs to be sent. Thank you!


----------

